# pressure problem?



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

I had my new grinder last week, dialed in. Today I went to make my coffee, my usual method, but it took about 20secs for the pour to start. Plenty of water flow out of the group head. I made the grind coarser to get the flow quicker. But after a few attempts the flow started too quick and in fact i've now gone back to my original grinder settings.

This looks like the pressure wasnt there on the classic when i started it up this morning, and somehow righted itself. There was, and still is, plenty of water flow.

Is something about to break on my classic?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

How long has the classic been on for to heat up. What grinder are you using. Have you got non pressurised baskets in? What coffee have you got?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

frustin said:


> I had my new grinder last week, dialed in. Today I went to make my coffee, my usual method, but it took about 20secs for the pour to start. Plenty of water flow out of the group head. I made the grind coarser to get the flow quicker. But after a few attempts the flow started too quick and in fact i've now gone back to my original grinder settings.
> 
> This looks like the pressure wasnt there on the classic when i started it up this morning, and somehow righted itself. There was, and still is, plenty of water flow.
> 
> Is something about to break on my classic?


How old is the classic


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had it since feb 2013 (when my account was created), I bought it 2nd hand and i believe it had relatively little use before that. I descale it religiously every 4 weeks (or when 1kg of coffee is used up).

I have a Eureka Zenith 65E grinder.

Coffee is only a few weeks old.

Non-pressurised basket.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Could just be a sticking/not seating properly OPV. If problem recurs it may be worth taking it apart for a clean. Take note of number of turns on adjuster first so that you can return it to the same setting after.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

to clean: just unscrew the hex bolt until it separates?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

frustin said:


> to clean: just unscrew the hex bolt until it separates?


Lots of guides on internet if you search for OPV adjustment, may even be one on youtube.

Basic guide - pull overflow tube out of hole going to tank and hold it vertically. Loosen top cap nut (17mm spanner from memory) on OPV and unscew, I do this by twisting tube once cap nut is loosened, no need to separate tube from cap nut. Inside, you will need hex/allan key, (6mm I think but may be wrong). Put this in adjuster and screw *In* i.e clockwise until it won't turn any more, counting *exact* number of turns, there may be some initial resistance. Then unscrew the adjuster all the way out. Underneath is a spring and under that is a plunger. Take both out, clean everything, especially seat in bottom of housing and plunger. Put plunger and spring back, screw in aduster all the way to the bottom and unscrew the exact number of turns noted earlier. Replace top cap.

The whole process can be carried out in-situ and is easier and faster than it sounds. Be sure to count the number of turns.

EDIT.

Forgot to say, it may have been a one off event, I would wait and clean valve only if it recurs.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, I've already carried out the OPV mod before, but not removed entirely.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

today is worse:


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Is that just steam coming out? Maybe your brew thermostat isn't working?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing was coming out when i turned on the machine. Then steam started to come out. and it makes a gurgling sound.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

frustin said:


> Nothing was coming out when i turned on the machine. Then steam started to come out. and it makes a gurgling sound.


Mmm, wonder is there water in the boiler? Maybe your pumps not working. Will it deliver hot water through the wand?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the pump running ? can you hear it ? If it is running is it returning water to the tank via one of the tubes ? Will it pump water through the steam arm?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

no water coming out of the steam arm. It makes that loud noise, is that the compressor? Other than that, its just a gurgling sound (which you can hear on the youtube video I posted).

EDIT: In fact apart from a lot more steam it's pretty much what's happening in this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18788-Classic-Problems

I've bought a new pump.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

frustin said:


> I've bought a new pump.


Before you fit the new pump (as you might be able to get a refund on it). I watched the Video and the pump sounds OK, usually they get a bit quiet when they start failing. As one poster says there is a LOT of steam and wondered about the thermostat. It's possibly the thermostat, but really if it was, the pump would have filled the boiler over the time you ran it and the steam would have been quenched. I suspect this is what's been happening before when it wouldn't give much through the puck, but then ran fine after you removed it and ran it some more.. So it might be the thermostat, but it might also be .

My guess would be that for some reason water is not getting to the boiler.... sure could be pump has finally gone, but worth checking that return tube to the tank and see if a lot of water is coming. In fact I would go so far as to say, shut the Expansion valve (OPV) completely and then try filling the boiler etc.., with the return tube lifted from the water, see if anything is coming back to the tank. If still nothing, then there could be a blockage of some kind, which will be evident by the pump loading up. Of course if the pump has gone weak, then a small resistance will also make it load up with no flow.

P.S. All the regular descaling you do every 4 weeks is a good way to kill a Gaggia (or any machine) fast, better to use decent water.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Based on the "check the water in the pipes" suggestion by DavecUK, erm, this is all very embarrassing, but there wasn't any water in the tank. There was yesterday but I had quite a few coffees so I drained it and put 2+2 together to get 5.

:S

EDIT: I should say that there looked like there was water in the tank, but it was caused by condensation.

EDIT2: now it looks like i'm digging myself a nice deep hole of excuses.

EDIT3: I think I'm going to keep the new pump anyway.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

frustin said:


> Based on the "check the water in the pipes" suggestion by DavecUK, erm, this is all very embarrassing, but there wasn't any water in the tank. There was yesterday but I had quite a few coffees so I drained it and put 2+2 together to get 5.
> 
> :S
> 
> ...


Em, I really don't know what to say without making it sound like I'm making fun of you!







Glad it was something simple and you got it sorted.

At least you didn't put coffee grounds in the water tank. Can't remember who's other half did that!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

i know, i'm an idiot. I did a "visual" check for water, and it looked like there wasn't water in there. Lord


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

....my new pump has just turned up.









I might just replace it anyway.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

frustin said:


> ....my new pump has just turned up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never fix what ain't broke!


----------

